# USC UCLA and Full Sail



## RyanMar (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi everyone, this is my first post on these forums.

Where to start?

Well I just graduated High School - class of 2008...I graduated with a GPA of 2.3, not something I am proud of.  I had planned on going to Full Sail "University", I reserved my seat, began my loan process,  and even viewed apartments in the Orlando area (I recently moved to Tampa from Seattle).  However, after speaking to the Admissions Rep Patrick Hughes I became very weary of the program...He was telling me of a Valedictorian who graduated from their Film Program and how now he lives in Kansas working in some type of seafood market? When I spoke to my Rep about their Masters of Science having already signed up for their Bachelors of Science he told me I would have a hard time making it without their Masters of Science - that the Bachelors was nearly worthless without it even tho a week prior to that conversation he had told me how wonderful their Bachelor Film program was.  I have also spoke to a relative who does some high level managing for software companies such as Microsoft, he has told me having interviewed 500+ people if he saw someone with a degree from a technical school vs a degree from a university looking for a job he would more than likely laugh in their face. So I have recently changed my plans - the plans are now to go to Green River Community College in the Seattle area.  Green River Community College is the top Community College in the Seattle area (I know that's not saying much) and nearly all of its credits are compatible with all the Universities in the state, UW, WSU, UCW, you name it.  To be honest I didn't treat High School too seriously, I was involved in other activities I should have not been in.  Anyways, I feel going to GRCC will give me the time to get a feel for college.  It will also give me time to create a portfolio of winnings of film competitions; I have quite a few friends at GRCC who I will be rooming with who are also interested in pursuing a degree in film.  We are all very determined and figured if we worked together we could create some short films, volunteer for local film projects, win some film competitions, and create a well rounded portfolio.  I know that I am a very visually talented person, I have been drawing since I can remember, in High School I was creating artwork better than my teacher who has recieved a Doctors degree and has attended college for 8 years in various art courses.  I feel that film will give me an opportunity to combine my talents of visualization, business, and technology.  I know that I can pull a 3.7 GPA at GRCC if I put my mind to it.  I was hoping after 2 years at GRCC and receiving an Associates I would be able to transfer to USC or UCLA with my new GPA, experience, and portfolio.



Is this an unrealistic expectation? Is it plausible? Any recommendations, ideas, criticism? 


I do understand that a degree does not guarantee success but USC has an amazing network, check out their alumni...The school must be doing something right.

http://cinema.usc.edu/alumni/alumni-history/


and I apologize if it seems like I'm giving my life story here, trying to give all the info...and yes this post was poorly written...


----------



## Jayimess (Aug 18, 2008)

Get the grades, make amazing films, and even if you don't get the transfer, you still win.

And it sounds plausible to me...


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Aug 18, 2008)

I've been reading a lot of John Truby lately.
A) Because I think Syd Field is out of his mind.
and
B) Because for what it's worth, sometimes he speaks directly to my life.

I like that.

I think that Jayiness is dead on accurate.

Truby, an actual screenwriter. In real life! (read: produced), as opposed to Syd Field, a scholar? (read: those who can't do teach), says to always 

"Write something that will change your life. That way even if it never gets produced or picked up, at least your life has changed."

If you want to be a filmmaker then you fight for this thing. Don't let anyone or anything stop you. And never, ever give up.

Trust me, all the other worldly success will not make you or that Muse inside you happy if you choose to do anything else. I speak from a lifetime of experience. 

I have sneakers older than most people on this site. 

I remember quite clearly when the roads diverged into two discrete directions. I followed the path of least resistance and now have come a long way back down the first.

I have this taped on my wall over my computer. It's from a a speech given by Theodore Roosevelt in 1910. It has wide ranging application to an artist's dedication, though like most beautiful and cogent thought, it's original purpose was not meant for such sportive tricks.

_It is not the critic who counts, not the man who points out how the strong man stumbled, or where the doer of deeds could have done better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena; whose face is marred by the dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs and comes short again and again; who knows the great enthusiasms, the great devotions and spends himself in a worthy cause; who at the best, knows in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who, at worst, if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly; so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who know neither victory or defeat. _ 

I have it there so I have constant reminder of why it is I do what I do. And so I don't quit. EVER!

Travel with a light heart, my young friend.
Namaste, (read: The God in me sees, recognizes and worships the God in you)

Greg


----------



## mckinnod (Aug 18, 2008)

I have found that the only things that are unrealistic are the ones you don't beleive in.  Beleive in yourself and make it happen.  You'd be surprised at my beginings and how far I've come.
Donald


----------



## barbsteele (Aug 18, 2008)

Greg - Excellent quote! I'm saving that one.

RyanMar - That doesn't sound unrealistic at all. It's amazing what you can do with a little hard work, and how much you can impress a school by turning your life around. You may be graduating high school with a low GPA, but college is a fresh start! Get a year or two in the 3.5-4.0 range and your high school grades won't even MATTER. Good luck!


----------

